# Aruba Rentals



## BocaBum99 (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a friend who wants to go to Aruba for a week anytime before the end of April.  They are looking to rent a 2 bedroom timeshare for their family of four.

Any idea of which resorts would be the best and the price range they can expect to pay?  I am trying to help them narrow down their search.

Please do not send me offers for rentals.  

Thanks.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 4, 2006)

Both Marriotts (Surf club and Ocean Club) have two bedroom units. Also, Playa Linda I would consider (because I am partial  ), Costa Linda, and Casa Del Mar. 

The last three have websites with a unit for rent section.

http://www.playalinda.com/members/phpBB2/

http://www.costalinda-aruba.com/members/bulletinboard.shtml

http://www.casadelmar-aruba.com/cgi...r=&query=&msgid=&page=&sort=&do=&key=&others=

Can't say anything about prices. I'm sure they would get a feel about what they go for from the websites.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks so much.  This info is fantastic!


----------



## silverfox82 (Feb 4, 2006)

Paradise beach villas has some nice 2 bed units right next door to La Cabana. I am an owner so I am partial but it really has a lot of advantages. It's a small place next door to the biggest place on the island, something for everyone. La Cabana has a lot of kid distractions, water slides etc while PBV is totaly laid back, the best of both worlds, at least for me. Prices vary but I believe they are competetive with similar properties on Aruba.


----------



## irish (Feb 4, 2006)

marriott ocean club and costa linda would be my choices.  marriott if it is only adults and/or older children. costa linda if going with smaller children.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 4, 2006)

silverfox82 said:
			
		

> Paradise beach villas has some nice 2 bed units right next door to La Cabana. I am an owner so I am partial but it really has a lot of advantages. It's a small place next door to the biggest place on the island, something for everyone. La Cabana has a lot of kid distractions, water slides etc while PBV is totaly laid back, the best of both worlds, at least for me. Prices vary but I believe they are competetive with similar properties on Aruba.



Is La Cabana any good?  That one sounds interesting.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 4, 2006)

LaCabana is a huge timeshare with 800+ rooms....it is divided into two independant sections. The Villas and the BRC (Beach and Rackett Club). The villas actually sit behind the BRC, so you would need to walk thru the BRC to get to the beach. It is full of families and has a lot going on ALL the time. There are studios, one bedrooms and two bedrooms. Some people love it, some do not. Personally, it is 1) too big for my liking and 2) it is across the street from the beach. Granted, it is a small two lane road, but my preference is on the beach. Here is the link to their website.

http://www.lacabana.com/

Edited to add: LaCabana has different checkin days...depending on which building you rent...they range from Thursday thru Sunday. 
Costa Linda and Casa Del Mar checkin days are Saturday
Playa Linda check in days are Sunday


----------

